# Best 5 day split for mass



## runlift22 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm going to start a 5 day split- working on putting on mass.  No cardio, just lifting, and abs on my "off days".  What is the best way to do this?
I was thinking 

Mon- back/bi
tues- chest/tri/shoulders
wed-leg
thurs-off
fri-back/bi
sat-chest/tri/shoulders
sun-off  

Repeat

OR

Mon- back/hams
tues- chest/shoulder
wed- quads/glutes/calves
thurs- off
fri- arms
sat- full body (2 chest, 2 back, 2 legs, 2 shoulder exercises)
sun- off

Or something else?  What do you all recommend?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2006)

less is more


----------



## swordfish (Dec 1, 2006)

i would recommend doing 3 or 4 days a week...... listen to p-funk.. less is definitely more... in volume and frequency...  monday wednesday friday... push pull legs would be a good way to start


----------



## runlift22 (Dec 1, 2006)

ok well I know a lot of bodybuilders do 5 or 6 say splits.  i'm sure some on here have found good results with them.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 1, 2006)

runlift22 said:


> ok well I know a lot of bodybuilders do 5 or 6 say splits.  i'm sure some on here have found good results with them.



Sounds like a good plan, as long as your a seasoned bodybuilder juiced to the gills with steroids, with a perfect diet and years of training experience you should have no problem training 6 days a week


----------



## vinceforheismen (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah. i agree. idk whats up with everyone telling you 3 workouts a week is plenty. i totally disagree. im sure that bodybuilders arnt working only 3 days a week.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> yeah. i agree. idk whats up with everyone telling you 3 workouts a week is plenty. i totally disagree. *im sure that bodybuilders arnt working only 3 days a week.*



You bet your ass a lot of natural bodybuilders are.  Those natural bodybuilders than train 5 times a week are generally doing something like this:

Monday: Chest
Tuesday: Back
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Arms
Friday: Legs
Saturday: Shoulders
Sunday: Off

See the difference?  Each of these workouts is going to be much smaller and shorter than what the poster here has suggested.  The arm workout could be finished in 20 minutes, and so could the shoulder workout.  Now, I have my issues with this split, but the overall training volume can still be made very reasonable.

Professional bodybuilders?  Well, they don't count.  Drug use is rampant in the pros.


----------



## RockSolid (Dec 1, 2006)

I started out doing a 4 day, then I did this 5-day program of short intense workouts it seemed to help me build a strong base, I had solid results.  I still think doing a 4-day split is the best though. (I am back doing a 4-day split currently)

http://www.oo-rah.com/Store/pt/pt1011.asp


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

4 days of weight training is best. I have did it all. After 11 years of solid weight training, trust me whenever I say leave it at 3-4 days in the gym. Atleast as far as weights go. Cardio on your off weight days are fine, but as long as weights go, 3-4 days is plenty! This will be the majority of the board's opinion, and this is something that I had to learn the hard way. Case in point:

I have a friend from college who weight lifts 5-6 days a week and he has been at it for about 3 years. His bench is only around 225 squat isnt much over 340 and his deads are a good weight at about 420, but this is only because he is very good at this. On the other hand I have a buddy who I graduated with and he started lifting his freshman year weighing in at 130lbs! By the end of his senior year he was 190lbs! Thats 60 pounds, and thats alot! His bench went from a little more than the bar to around 360. Squat went from 155 to a crazy 410. And deads went (trap bar) from 210 to a massive 625! He had crazy genetics, however he ate like a horse and never was in the weight room more than 4 days a week and that was a rare case, he was normally in there 3 days a week. And for those who are huge fans of supps, he never touched them other than a multi....Now at the age of 25 his bench is around 480. He does not compete he does nothing, but work, keep his g/f happy, and go to the gym. He is a true monster! And this was not from beating his head in the weight room, it was from proper nutrition, rest, and not overdoing it. 

Remember what you do out of the gym is probably 5 times more important than what you do in.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 2, 2006)

runlift22 said:


> I'm going to start a 5 day split- working on putting on mass.  No cardio, just lifting, and abs on my "off days".  What is the best way to do this?
> I was thinking
> 
> Mon- back/bi
> ...


in this case, funk is on the money: less is definitely more. PM me and I can give you a 5 day routine to help you. Or maybe look into DoggCrapp style training. Although this type of training is usually better for advanced trainees.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 2, 2006)

dc is definetely best for VERY MENTALLY and physically advanced trainees...... people just dont know what BALLS to the wall training is ....


----------



## mike456 (Dec 3, 2006)

runlift22 said:


> I'm going to start a 5 day split- working on putting on mass.  No cardio, just lifting, and abs on my "off days".  What is the best way to do this?
> I was thinking
> 
> Mon- back/bi
> ...



why do you want a 5 day split, there is no reason to go over 4, upper vertical /lower quad-dom/upper horizontal/lower- hip dom


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 3, 2006)

dont know if NO cardio is a great idea...


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Please allow me to chime in here with the quote I state that is in my sig.
*
There is no ideal routine.  In fact, the key to any routine lies in your ability to abandon it for another.*

Meaning- any routine, well for the most part anyway, will work for a short while.  It is up to creative and intelligent program design to continue progress with further developed and constantly changing routines.  I guess the only routine, in that case, will be the routine of change. 

-Oh and the "no cardio" bit- DROP IT!  That is vital to success and good health.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Monday: Chest
> Tuesday: Back
> Wednesday: Off
> Thursday: Arms
> ...



I wonder what a good program would look like with this template.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 3, 2006)

I make a point to change my routine every 4 weeks. The only thing not changed is that I keep the compound, multi-joint exercises at the front of my workout. Leg Press, Bench Press, Deads, Close Grip Bench Press, Barbell Curl, Military Press, etc are always first for that bodypart's workout. I have yet to fall stale or not make continuous gains.


----------

